# It's The Red/Green Show



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Some red Oak with some Green Funky color. Funky is a tech term used by Daren to describe something he doesn't know what it's is going to be. :blink: I think?  bill
BTW I set my clocks back today, would that have caused this? bill


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

The red/green show. Ha...I thought it was the joke...what is red and green and goes 150 MPH? A frog in a blender. OH...you heard that one. :laughing:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

So, nobody knows what makes a red oak green?


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

It is spalted. I am a little red/green color blind (ironic eh?) so I don't see the green, but I see spalting for sure.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

As to cause, I suspect a nail or wood borer...insect type... leaving an opening for moisture and resulting mold. Nature produces some wonderful stuff, don't you think?


----------



## Cowdog80 (Oct 13, 2009)

Never seen it with oak. Had a similar issue with ash, and that was most likely due to moisture finding its way in.


----------

